# VGOD Elite Mech - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/7/17)

Our VGOD Elite Mech stock has arrived!!!







Can check them out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-vgod-elite-mech-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/17)

Check out our review on the Elite Mech Pro.


----------

